
ASK HN: Anybody noticed the YouTube fake home button? - GrumpyNl
Youtube made the youtube logo into an add for the superbowl. Made the mistake 2 times already, thought i clicked home, but went to the superbowl. Bad practice.
======
koolba
For me it's a "spotlight" button that currently features black history month.

If you wait on the page you can see it cycle between the regular Youtube logo
and one specific for whatever content they're promoting.

